# 1968 Schwinn Typhoon



## NYCEBIKE

Hi,
I will be getting a 1968 Schwinn Typhoon that I bought on ebay. Did this
bike come with a 2 speed kick back hub? Thanks

VINTAGE SCHWINN TYPHOON (VERY NICE)


----------



## militarymonark

thats pretty nice how much did you get it for?


----------



## NYCEBIKE

*re: 1968 Typhoon*

hi,
thanks militarymonark. I paid $99.00 plus $60.00 shipping. Total $159.00. (Pride of ownership...priceless!   This is my frist vintage bike, I hope I did not over pay?
Cut & Paste from ebay listing...

       WELL HERE'S A VERY CLEAN VINTAGE SCHWINN 1968 TYPHOON. THIS BIKE HAS ORIGINAL PAINT THAT STILL LOOKS VERY NICE. IT DOES HAVE A FEW SCRAPES AND SCRATCHES BUT STILL LOOKS GREAT. IT HAS NICE  S-7 SCHWINN CROME RIMS AND 26" ORIGINAL SCHWINN TIRES. A LITTLE WEATHER CHECKED BUT STILL HOLDING AIR. GOOD SCHWINN SEAT WITH NO RIPS OR TEARS AND NICE SCWWINN GRIPS. GOOD FENDERS WITH A  VERY TINY DENT ON THE BACK FENDER. THE FRONT LOOKS GREAT! THIS WOULD BE A GREAT BIKE FOR THE BEACH OR LAKE. OVER ALL THIS BIKE IS IN VERY NICE COND!  AND BEST OF ALL 100% ORIGINAL!! THIS BIKE IS READY TO RIDE! SERIAL # CDXXXXX THE BIKE IS SOLD AS IS, AND NO RETURNS DUE TO HIGH COST OF SHIPPING. SHIPS ONLY TO THE LOWER 48 STATES. SORRY NO LOCAL PICK-UPS. IT'S BOXED  UP AND READY TO SHIP!. PLEASE ASK ANY QUESTIONS BEFORE BIDDING. THANKS FOR LOOKING!! 

Winning bid:	US $99.00 	

Ended:	Feb-09-08 15:52:53 PST
Shipping costs:	
US $60.00


----------



## militarymonark

now you can accessorize with these ebay items 110225473460, 270212360555, if you ask around on the forum someone might have a nice rack to go on the bike.


----------



## PCHiggin

*2 speed*

Yes, the Bendix Yellow Band 2 speed hub was available with your bike. Pat


----------



## wave1960

*68 Typhoon.*

I have a 68 Typhoon Deluxe. Front Rack, 3 sp Sturmey, rear rack optional I have been told.


----------



## chuckspeed

I paid the same for a '71 'phoon, same color, same condition with chrome saddleback baskets and a hungarian generator light about eight months back.  Wish I had the two-speed hub pulling through intersections, though - they are the cat's meow!  

Great riding bike, BTW.  Use it to haul all manner of heavy things - last big item was a barbecue atop the basket.  

Comment - I went through everything before riding it; about 100 miles in every race and cone seemed to back off a turn.  dunno why, but they all needed to be readjusted; bike was gine after that.  Just because they say it's ready to ride doesn't mean that, IMHO.  Take the time to make it right - you'll like it better thataway.


----------

